# Giant TCR- What's your opinion?



## cyclegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi. I am looking at buying my first road bike for racing. I really would like your views and opinions. I am looking at buying a 42" Giant TCR Composite 2 road bike. Here are the specs: Colours : Composite/ Corsa Red
Frame: formulaOne Composite, Compact Road Design
Fork: formulaOne Composite w/Alloy steerer
Shifters: Shimano Ultegra STI, 10 spd
Front Derailleur: Shimano Ultegre, Braze on
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra, 10 spd
Brakes: Shimano 105
Brake Levers: Shimano Ultegra
Cassetts: Shimano Ultegra 12-25T, 10 spd
Chain: Shimano Ultegra
Crank: Shimano Ultegra 39/53T 165(xs)
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Ultegra
Rims: Mavic Aksium
Hubs: Mavic Aksium
Tires: Michelin Pro Race 2, 700 x 23c
Handlebar: Easton EA50 31.8, 400mm(xs)
Stem: Easton EA50 6 degree 31.8, 90mm(xs)
Headset: FSA Orbit ACB integrated, Cartridge bearings, 1 1/8"
Seat Post: Composite w/micro adjusted 27.2mm
Saddle: Fi'z:ik Aliante Sport w/Ti rails

I think that sums it up. All advice and comments welcomed. Is it a


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Giant makes nice bikes for a good value*

as long as you don't mind the look of compact geometry you are doing okay. I can tolerate a slight slope to a TT but full compact road bikes in any size bigger than a 53 look fugly to me.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a 2005 TCR composite zero. It's light, climbs well and descends well. I went downhill the other day at 54 mph and not a shimmy. You can't really go wrong. I'm not crazy about the paint scheme but hey the price was right for me (pro deal).


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I assume you mean it's a 42 centimeter (not inch) frame. This would be their Womens specific model and is called the TCR Composite w. The specs should have 650c wheels and tires. You must be a very small person.

Giants are known for their value and good spec for the price. List is $2400 on this model but you should be able to get it for less. Compact frames and 650c wheels are very appropriate for this size bike. This should be a fine bike. How experienced are you and what type of racing do you want to do? If crits are your style I might take a closer look at their TCR 1w. It's $1,100 less and when you crash it won't hurt your pocketbook as much (the hurt on the rest of you body will be the same). Otherwise, if it's one day or stage races, go for the gold!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

You'll find that it's very difficult to find a better bike for that price. Giant TCR Compostie frames are amongst the lightest and certainly the best value.

I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

you're silly to ask such a question on a giant board...unless you're looking for biased answers 

are u comparing this bike to anything else? 

test ride it and see if you like the position. tcr geometry is usually pretty long and low compared to other bikes.

i personally have the exact bike you are looking at and love it--it's a decent weight, rides superbly... i always switch from this to my alu beater bike, and everytime i ride it i am pleasantly surprised. it absorbs bumps so extremely well...it's the most comfortable racing bike that i've ridden.

but if you are a strong rider you might want something stiffer...the tcr frame can be slightly whippy if you're powerful


----------

